# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  помагите найти информацию о "4 авиационном парке" 1916 года

## Супрун Игорь

здравствуйте 
помогите найти информацию о моем дедушке который в 1916 году закнчил курсы моторно-авиционнго класса в "4 авиационном парке" свидетельство №15104. Семейный архив был не доступен мне до смерти отца и толко сейчас я обнаружил фотографии на которых мой дед на фоне самолетов и свидетельство об оканчании "класса", и письма с описанием жизни и упоменании летчиков в том числе Попанов. Мне интересно узнать может есть еще какие нибудь следы о моем деде

----------


## Д.М.Л

посмотрите ЛС

----------

